# Christmas tree, decorations.



## ChrisR (30 Sep 2013)

Just finished cutting and decorating seventy plus Christmas tree decorations for the Cats Protection shop to sell. A number were of a cat theme, others of various bauble shapes.

The one thing in common they all had glitter applied, this was carried out by my wife (the boss), but for some reason we both ended up covered in glitter, plus the shed floor, the indoor carpets, even the cat managed to get in on the act and had a glitter covered tail. :shock: 

So be warned using glitter, equals everything ending up with a sparkle.
But sadly, not the old mans eye.  


Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (30 Sep 2013)

+1. Every time my kids use glitter I spend the rest of the week getting it out of my butt crack!


----------



## boysie39 (1 Oct 2013)

Random Orbital Bob":1hko08p0 said:


> +1. Every time my kids use glitter I spend the rest of the week getting it out of my butt crack!



The mind boggles , it really does. :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mseries (1 Oct 2013)

Do you have any pictures of the cat tree decorations ?


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (1 Oct 2013)

boysie39":1ttgrjue said:


> Random Orbital Bob":1ttgrjue said:
> 
> 
> > +1. Every time my kids use glitter I spend the rest of the week getting it out of my butt crack!
> ...



Yes....having just re-read that I might have been more judicious with my choice of words 

I mean (of course) that much like sand on the beach it gets everywhere.


----------



## ChrisR (1 Oct 2013)

mseries":256elyju said:


> Do you have any pictures of the cat tree decorations ?




Sorry but unable to post images.

I did have a lot of help regarding this, from a member of this forum, just recently, for which I was most grateful.

But despite this, and my best efforts, I have still not managed to achieve same, just not computer savvy, of the wrong generation.

To compound this, my internet service provider Tesco net, themselves are moving provider to BT, and have sent me a new router for this service, this comes with a easy set up guide, easy for who. :roll: 

So just sent an Email to Tesco net, asking what am I supposed to do with it :?: .

I was polite, so hopefully they can come up with a solution, I know BT provides home engineer connection service if you have their broadband direct, so fingers crossed or I will be off line completely, let alone posting images on line.  

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## stevebuk (1 Oct 2013)

send them to me if you wish chris and i will post them for you..


----------



## scrimper (2 Oct 2013)

ChrisR":28r7mae0 said:


> mseries":28r7mae0 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any pictures of the cat tree decorations ?
> ...



Chris, Trust me setting up the BT router is so easy you don't have to do anything, it will probably come with a CD to use but actually you don't need this.
In most cases just remove your current router and connect the cables to the BT Hub then switch on, in most cases it will work without any intervention from you.

In actual fact if you really wanted too you could use your existing router simply by changing a couple of settings.

Personally I would recommend you use the BT Hub as they are very stable , my old Netgear hub was always losing the connection but since installing a BT hub a year ago I have not had a single problem.


----------



## scrimper (2 Oct 2013)

ChrisR":236m0m9a said:


> Just finished cutting and decorating seventy plus Christmas tree decorations for the Cats Protection shop to sell. A number were of a cat theme, others of various bauble shapes.
> 
> 
> Chris R.



What a coincidence! I have just made some German Shepherd hanging ones for the local GSD charity to sell!


----------



## Bryan Bennett (2 Oct 2013)

Hi Chris sorry to see that you are having problems,this internet is good in communicating but if you have problems it is VERY bad for us in our later years.Hope you have it sorted soon. 

Bryan


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (2 Oct 2013)

Chris ....if you get problems with the router on arrival. PM me and I'll talk you through it on the phone.


----------



## ChrisR (2 Oct 2013)

Random Orbital Bob":4widi55v said:


> Chris ....if you get problems with the router on arrival. PM me and I'll talk you through it on the phone.



Bob.

Many thanks, I will keep this in mind, awaiting a return Email from Tesco net at the moment to clarify when I should attempt this router changeover, as it has two conflicting times advised on the letter enclosed with the router.

Thanks.

Chris R.


----------



## ChrisR (2 Oct 2013)

Scrimper.

Thanks for your vote of confidence. 

Regards.


----------



## scrimper (2 Oct 2013)

ChrisR":1d39kfge said:


> awaiting a return Email from Tesco net at the moment to clarify when I should attempt this router changeover, as it has two conflicting times advised on the letter enclosed with the router.



In many cases the actual time won't matter, I give you an example I was with AOL and changed to BT a year ago last May, on the appointed day nothing different happened and I just carried on as usual and my old router was connected to the Net via my old AOL settings, by teatime I thought I had better try the BT hub so I plugged it in and switched on and as if by magic I was now online with BT. I made no setting changes to anything.

This is because in many exchanges BT supply the service anyway and all that is happening in principle is you are changing who you pay!

It is only slightly more awkward if you are actually changing your landline phone provider who have their own equipment in the exchange.


----------



## ChrisR (2 Oct 2013)

Scrimper.

Not really sure what has to happen it is all over the top of my head.

My contract is with Tesco net, who I assume for the want of a better words are internet brokers.

They are ending their contract with the current provider, which I think is Virgin, (that may not be correct), but they are entering into a new contract with BT as their internet provider/partner.

According to the information received from Tesco net, for this to happen my local exchange has to be re-cabled, whatever that entails. For this to happen the exchange will be down for approx one hour, date and time to be advised.

As my existing router is over three years old, I will need this new wireless router as supplied in order to connect to the exchange.

This is were the confusion starts, the letter enclosed with the router, states “set up your new router as soon as possible”, but on the router is a label that states, “warning do not connect this router until advised that your broadband service is ready“.

Also my computer is not wireless enabled, but apparently it can be hard wired. It also states that this new router must be connected to my BT primary socket, but this is not possible with my set up, the existing router is connected to an extension socket.

I am still awaiting a reply Email with advice of which action I should take from Tesco net, their only Email reply so far is to ask me security questions, before they can deal with my questions. #-o You sent me the new router with contract numbers etc and are communicating over my Email address so who else is asking the questions :?: .

When they reply with the necessary info, is when I shall advise them that I require a home engineer set up as provided by BT when you take out a broadband contract with them direct.

I have been with Tesco net, for approx eight years, but if things get difficult, they will be told to shove their service, and I will switch to BT direct, as they have been fibre-optic wiring all of the roads in my area, just waiting for the street connection boxes to be up graded.

I think it is a case of. If it is not broke, why try to fix it. (hammer) 

Sorry, got a bit carried away.  

Regards.


Chris R.


----------



## John51 (4 Oct 2013)

A story I read some years ago:

Woman gets a call from her gynecologist asking if her appointment can be brought forward to asap. She has a quick wash and makes the appointment. Her gynecologist says something on the lines of 'Oh we have made an effort today haven't we?'

Later in the day her young daughter asks her where her glitter flannel is.


----------



## ChrisR (4 Oct 2013)

John51":3syt3xzb said:


> A story I read some years ago:
> 
> Woman gets a call from her gynecologist asking if her appointment can be brought forward to asap. She has a quick wash and makes the appointment. Her gynecologist says something on the lines of 'Oh we have made an effort today haven't we?'
> 
> Later in the day her young daughter asks her where her glitter flannel is.


John.

I can relate to that, the glitter was everywhere, and I mean everywhere. :shock: 

A week on and we are still finding it, I think it’s a bit like having a broken windscreen on your car, you find more beads of glass, every time you clean the car out.

I have an appointment with the (MS) specialist nurse shortly, better make sure I am clear of glitter before that.  

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## boysie39 (5 Oct 2013)

Chris , in your case I think *All that glitters IS gold * I think you have a great sense of humor . I am of that age too when some things seem more complicated than they really are .If I have problems with my computer now ( which I do )
I contact my broadband supplier who has his office not to far from me ,and has to pass my house to get there and will have somebody contact me and talk me through it and some times the young man that drives one of his vans will call in for a cup of tea . I suppose this is the beauty of living in a country area where everyone looks after each other .
It took me about three years and a few visits from Blister who is a member of the forum and came to visit me from the UK . before I got the hang of posting pics. And now I don't have anything to post . Oh well best of luck and keep persevering you will get there . God Bless.


----------



## ChrisR (6 Oct 2013)

Thanks Eugene.

I think my computer problems are sorted, or can be sorted.

It turns out that the husband of the Cats Protection Shop manager, is the computer technician, for the local authorities and he is only to pleased to give me computer help by either coming to me or over the phone.

Plus the Cats Protection Shop manager was over the moon with the Christmas tree decorations, that I had made for them to sell.

So yes at this point in time all that glitters is gold. :wink: 

Best Regards.

Chris R.


----------

